# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Identificação de anenoma

## Alvaro Franco

Boas, será que alguém me podera identificar esta anemona. Agradecia, é que sozinho posso dizer que estou em duvida entre a Stichodactyla mertensii  e a Haddoni.Peço odesculpa pelas fotos.



 Obrigado

----------

